# Congo River Biotope Question



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

hey guys, I'm starting up a congo river biotope and would like it to be as accurate as possible.

I had just starting the set up tonight. So far, I've got play sand as a substrate and a couple pieces of Mopani driftwood in there. My main question is what I can add to make this tank as accurate as i can.

More specifically:

1. Are there rocks? If so in how dense of amounts?
2. I know there is driftwood, but in how much quantity? is it just an occasional piece here and there? or is it piled up all over the place?
3. And lastly, plants. How dense is this river with plantation? Keep in mind I am not mimicking the rapids, but the slower flowing areas. and as far as types of plants, I know there are Anubias, Vallisneria, Water Fern, and Eleocharis, but is there anything else?

All help appreciated as well as all pictures! :lol:


----------

